# New Boots - Done right, where should I go?



## WJenness (Aug 19, 2009)

The quick and dirty: I want new, good boots... Something I can use for a few years... Something that fits right and will perform.... I'm okay spending some money, but not looking to break the bank.

My feet are horrible (I over pronate like crazy, they are fairly large - sz 13 or so, and just downright ugly)... 

Who should I go see that isn't too far from me? Would I be better off getting something local or waiting until I'm up at Sunday River where I spend a majority of my ski days and hitting a shop up that way?

What say ye?

-w


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 19, 2009)

Might ask for a recommendation for good bootfitters at Sunday River.   I am not sure who is good local to you in Chelmsford, MA.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 19, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> Might ask for a recommendation for good bootfitters at Sunday River.   I am not sure who is good local to you in Chelmsford, MA.



I might add that I consider "local" to be anywhere within an hour drive time...

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2009)

Near you? 

Strands in Worcester has a decades long reputation of being a very good boot fitter.


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2009)

Jeff Bokum has done boot work for a number of AZ members...I'm one of his happy customers.

http://www.profileorthoticcenter.com


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jeff Bokum is in Concord and set up a place in Sunday River last year. I'd say he's your man.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 20, 2009)

Another vote for Jeff Bokum. I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2009)

Another vote for Strand's.  They did a great job for me in 2004 and they are really friendly and the prices are good.  It is an interesting experience to visit the place.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually have an appointment at WA next week. As much as I like Jeff, Concord to too out of the way for me. And since I'm at WA at least once a week in the winter I like that I can just pop into the shop and have things adjusted if I need it.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I might add that I consider "local" to be anywhere within an hour drive time...
> 
> -w



If you have a real fit issue, you really want a boot fitter who is a certifed pedorthist.   I'm not aware of any boot fitters in Massachusetts with that kind of training.  Killington, Stratton (Green Mntn Orthotic Lab), Sugarbush, and Stowe are options in Vermont.

Here is the list of certified pedorthists in Vermont.   Most of them are boot fitters:

Carol Beale, C.Ped., Killington, VT  (Basin Ski Shop)
James Kenneth Bisbee, C.Ped., Stowe, VT
William Geoffrey Curley, C.Ped., Watsfield, VT
Raymond J. Garrett, C.Ped., Killington, VT (Basin Ski Shop)
David R. Goodspeed, C.Ped., Rutland, VT
William B. Haight, C.Ped., Andover, VT
Robert J. Hodge, C.Ped., West Rutland, VT
Ronald Alan Houser, C.Ped., Manchester Center, VT
Sara Beth LaBarre, C.Ped., Williston, VT
Mark McCarthy, C.Ped., Barre, VT
Ms. Margaret L. Mitchel, C.Ped., Stratton, VT
Raymond H. Rice, C.Ped., Killington, VT (Surefoot)
David J. Strousse, C.Ped., Woodstock, VT (Peak Performance)
Terrell T. Walton, C.Ped., Townshend, VT
VeBenjamin R. Wax, C.Ped., Stowe, VT

The certification organization has a search function so you can find boot fitters who have Certified Pedorthist training elsewhere.
http://www.cpeds.org

Here's another option.   Richelson's Feet First that has a very good reputation as a boot fitter.  Plymouth is more than an hour from Westford, MA but it's shorter than driving to Vermont.
Paul S. Richelson, C.Ped., Plymouth, NH


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

I've used Jeff Bokum and been pleased. I need to schedule a visit soon. I've also heard very good things about Shon at The Boot Pro (Okemo access rd)


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> If you have a real fit issue, you really want a boot fitter who is a certifed pedorthist.   I'm not aware of any boot fitters in Massachusetts with that kind of training.  Killington, Stratton (Green Mntn Orthotic Lab), Sugarbush, and Stowe are options in Vermont.
> 
> Here is the list of certified pedorthists in Vermont.   Most of them are boot fitters:
> 
> ...



Jeff Bokum is a C.Ped. Concord is maybe 45 mins from Chelmford. Since Jeff has also set up shop in Sunday River and W skis there a lot. It seems like a no brainer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2009)

roark said:


> I've used Jeff Bokum and been pleased. I need to schedule a visit soon. I've also heard very good things about Shon at The Boot Pro (Okemo access rd)



Shon, formerly of Northern Ski Works?   He fit all my boots growing up as a kid and is excellent.  


On Geoff's list, Ben Wax in Stowe is fantastic as well; took care of my boots during my time in Stowe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeff Bokum is a C.Ped. Concord is maybe 45 mins from Chelmford. Since Jeff has also set up shop in Sunday River and W skis there a lot. It seems like a no brainer.



true, but he could check out some of the guys in VT and realize he's missing out on better mountains / snow


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Shon, formerly of Northern Ski Works? He fit all my boots growing up as a kid and is excellent.


 The same. Has his own place now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> true, but he could check out some of the guys in VT and realize he's missing out on better mountains / snow



I was sticking with the assumption he wanted something within an hour of home.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2009)

roark said:


> The same. Has his own place now.



My family was introduced to Sean in a funny way.  We had rented a place up on the Sachem trail for the winter.  One night on our way back home from dinner, his car was in a ditch and my dad helped arrange to get him pulled out.  He was just getting started with Northern back when they were in their old location in the strip mall across the access road.  He hooked us up and had our family's business for the next 15-20 years we skied at Okemo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> true, but he could check out some of the guys in VT and realize he's missing out on better mountains / snow



Good Point!!!!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 21, 2009)

*a Must Do on my calandar...*

Pre-Thanksgiving Day appointments really catch fitters/pedorthists(sp?) at a good, less hectic time.   It's the _yearly checkup_...for skeletal alignment, possibly new footbeds, for me= always good...legs/ankles/feet change...  As you know...most all shops have their boots in by Columbus Day, sometimes a little earlier. Any shell work I've had done has worked out the best when done  _after_ I've skied in the new liners a bit, as Jeff will most likely have you do....fwiw.  The boot board fitting is one thing, but I've always found that the extremeties are hard to clearly judge when you're dealing with a new, pristine liner.
$.01


----------



## Geoff (Aug 22, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Pre-Thanksgiving Day appointments really catch fitters/pedorthists(sp?) at a good, less hectic time.   It's the _yearly checkup_...for skeletal alignment, possibly new footbeds, for me= always good...legs/ankles/feet change...  As you know...most all shops have their boots in by Columbus Day, sometimes a little earlier. Any shell work I've had done has worked out the best when done  _after_ I've skied in the new liners a bit, as Jeff will most likely have you do....fwiw.  The boot board fitting is one thing, but I've always found that the extremeties are hard to clearly judge when you're dealing with a new, pristine liner.
> $.01



I just throw money at the problem with fit.   I've been on custom-injected liners for a decade.   They're good for 300+ days so you end up saving money in the long run and have a far more precise fit.   Even better, I don't have to ski in a boot a size too small to get that fit so I stopped getting black toe.   I swap in replacement shells halfway through those 300 days.

I would never buy shells in the fall.  Boot technology hasn't changed in many years so leftovers in the spring is the way to go.   I'm usually skiing on shells that were 2 model years old when I bought them.  The cosmetics change but the boot is otherwise identical.   If you go with custom liners where you don't need to be so agressive with the sizing, you're more concerned with the flex pattern than getting a boot created with a last that most closely matches your foot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2009)

So what are you going to do W?


----------



## DBNewman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Great advice...*

As many have pointed out - it's not WHERE you go, but WHO you see.
Like everything else these days, referrals are the best way to go. Find someone 'near-by' with EXPERIENCE and references to back it up. However, it's worth traveling a few extra miles to find someone who will get the job done right.

NOW is a great time to get yourself in a new pair of boots. The prices are at their lowest and will likely go up as we approach September. 

DON'T compromise the fit for the price. It's easy to save a few bucks on a 'cheaper' model. But, you will spend far more on lost hours on the slopes with sore feet. Remember - your boots are the most important piece of equipment. Footbeds will make them fit even better and help you ski better.

If there is anything else I can do to help, please do not hesitate to contact me.
In the meantime, here is a link to some helpful (and sometime obvious) hints.
http://www.bootfitters.com/custom_boot_fit_tips.htm


David B. Newman
Master Certified Boot Fitter


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice... I'm going to get in touch with Jeff Bokum and see what he can do for me.

I'm in a bit of a hold pattern as I should be getting my car back this week from the accident almost six weeks ago, and that's going to be a bit of cash, so I'm probably going to start this process in a couple of weeks.

Thanks again for all the suggestions.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2009)

I just emailed Jeff B. through his website.

I'll let you guys know when I hear back.

-w


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2009)

*when at his SR shop....*



wa-loaf said:


> I was sticking with the assumption he wanted something within an hour of home.


Jeff's just that much closer to the Loaf....


----------



## kbuzz (Sep 11, 2009)

*Is shon still the man*



deadheadskier said:


> My family was introduced to Sean in a funny way.  We had rented a place up on the Sachem trail for the winter.  One night on our way back home from dinner, his car was in a ditch and my dad helped arrange to get him pulled out.  He was just getting started with Northern back when they were in their old location in the strip mall across the access road.  He hooked us up and had our family's business for the next 15-20 years we skied at Okemo.




Hello all, newbie to the forum.  Im also in need of a stance analysis, some work on old boots and possibly new boots.  Im down in NYC so i need to commit to a pretty long drive b/4 I head out. Shon at the Boot Pro was referred to me by someone at Magic Mountain (which will open this year brw- yesss)

Ive used GMOL at stratton in the past, and they do excellent work, but they were a absolute zoo the past couple of times i stopped in. 

So is Shon the man? Thanks in advance


----------



## billski (Sep 20, 2009)

here's another fellow Paul Richelson - first hand recommendation.  I've seen him at work, seen him talk and know several people with serious feet problems, who are orgasmically happy.   He does not sell boots, per-se.  He maintains a private database of all boot characteristics.  Each season he goes out and literally measures boots, all aspects.   He then does 2 fitting appointments with you.  first is to assess you and suggest boots.  You get the boots, ship to him, he does his magic, you go in, he does more magic.   Yeah, Plymouth NH is more than an hour, but when you're feet have to live in a smelly place, it's worth it!  http://www.myfeetfirst.com/  His web site ain't much, but he is first class, and the price won't kill you.

You can't walk in, you have to make appointments - he is often booked out a month in advance.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 20, 2009)

Another plug for Shon and his staff. I have many friends (and family) that I let Shon do their bootwork, they ski out of Okemo and with Shon right there, it just makes sense.

If anyone is in the Philly area, I would be glad to help you out. www.wicksskishop.com


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 2, 2009)

Just got back from seeing Jeff Bokum last night. We worked on my Black Diamond Factors. I've had these boots for half a year and put 17 days on them. We swapped out of the alpine soles into the AT soles (darn those things are hard to take off!). Then he did some work on my alignment (took out the rear spoilers) and checked the canting. He checked on my footbeds and just gave it a little tweak. We talked a lot about boots, gear -- and the Bruins. Lots of great information, as usual. Looks like I'm good to go for the season! Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2011)

Cross post
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=673094#post673094


----------



## bigbog (Dec 18, 2011)

WJenness said:


> The quick and dirty: I want new, good boots... Something I can use for a few years... Something that fits right and will perform.... I'm okay spending some money, but not looking to break the bank.
> 
> My feet are horrible (I over pronate like crazy, they are fairly large - sz 13 or so, and just downright ugly)...
> 
> ...



IMHO...I'd get on with the process _asap_ WJ...cuz it takes a while to find the boot for you...with the right shape/volume and some shops might only stock a single pair of a..*29, 30, or 31?.x(mondo)* shell = hunting to find the right size can also take time.   If you pronate...= bootfitter-time, not a salesperson, for well made footbeds..sort of the "chicken or the egg"-thing as they'll fit the footbed to the inner boot..ie leave a little more material on..or not.  The better skiers than I..in AZ have a better idea of what comes first...  cuz shopping through the 80s & 90s, with my feet, I think it was more trial & error.  The boot guys mentioned a lot online here seem to be top guys...
$.01


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy crap...

This is a two year old thread...

I ended up exchanging a few emails with Jeff, ended up finding a boot, and got EXTREMELY lucky, they fit like a glove out of the box (just dropped my A-Lines in), haven't had to have ANYTHING done to them. I kind of want to buy three more pairs before they stop being made.

I <3 My Boots.

-w


----------



## bigbog (Dec 18, 2011)

...ROTFL...just noticed that...  Have given that a thought more than once...


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 19, 2011)

I have an apointment with Green Mountain Orthotic Lab next Tuesday at 8:00 for new boots


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I have an apointment with Green Mountain Orthotic Lab next Tuesday at 8:00 for new boots



Your feet, ankles, shins, calves with thank you for that!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow are my feet happy!! Got to my GMOL appointment on time and received a foot examination. Turned out I have rigid feet. Before I started trying on boots, Bill told me the Salomon Impact  was going to fit my foot best. I had my heart set on getting back into Langes now that they made a 100mm lasted boot so we started with that on one foot. It did feel better than my old boots but then he put a Technica boot on my other foot whihc felt much better than the Lange. It turns out that I have a very high instep which caused the boot to really pressure me.  So I then took off the Lange and put the Salomon boot and that felt even better than the Technica so after walking aroudn the shop for a while to confirm it, we decided on the Salomon Impact 120CS and he cooked up the boots and fit the liners to my feet while I walked aroudn the store for another hald hour. then we took the mold for the insta prints and another 40 minutes alter I was walking out the door with my new boots. I am amazed at how far technology has come in the last decade.  I need to go back next week or the week after for some minor adjustments as I am over-edging slightly and he wants to make adustments. I was very impressed with their service and the fact that they even sell the boots below MSRP with the service included. Of course the footbeds are extra but after tax etc. I was still below a grand.  Once I got out on the hill I quickly fell in love with these boots. Even with new liners I was more comfortable than I can remember and the skis reacted to my every move. I can;t wait to get back out on them.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Wow are my feet happy!!


It's amazing isn't it?  I expected the change to be evolutionary, but it was revolutionary.  The claim is by fitting the boot properly that you will have eliminate the cold foot syndrome too.  Now that it's cold, we'll see.  
I am also impressed at how much they improved the control of the ski.  I thought it was strictly my weight, strength and stamina.  While true, it's amazing what a tight fit can do.

BTW, lots of people talk about "footbeds", but it can be more or at least different, depending on your shape of foot/ankle/shin.

Another thing worth doing when the mountain conditions are not appealing.

Congrats!


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2012)

At Richelsons right now. So far I'm impressed.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 3, 2012)

billski said:


> It's amazing isn't it?  I expected the change to be evolutionary, but it was revolutionary.  The claim is by fitting the boot properly that you will have eliminate the cold foot syndrome too.  Now that it's cold, we'll see.
> I am also impressed at how much they improved the control of the ski.  I thought it was strictly my weight, strength and stamina.  While true, it's amazing what a tight fit can do.
> 
> BTW, lots of people talk about "footbeds", but it can be more or at least different, depending on your shape of foot/ankle/shin.
> ...



Yes definitely more than "just footbeds" though said footbeds are an important part of the performance factor if not the comfort factor.  I forgot to mention that they also installed lifters to better angle my foot and pull my toes away from the shell a bit when flexing the boot. 

Not so sure yet on the cold aspect though one day last week I was out frmo 12-4:30 with no breaks and my hands were pretty cold and my feet were just starting to get a little chilly so there might be something to that thought.  Plus when I go back for my adjsutments, I think he's giving me a comp for the day or 1/2 day at Stratton.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2012)

Edd said:


> At Richelsons right now. So far I'm impressed.



Looking for a TR!

But you can spare the pics


----------

